# What size my video card memory is?



## Moin (Aug 12, 2004)

Anyone having an idea on how much memory my graphics card has?
The screen at Boot shows it to be 128MB, but after installing the latest drivers from nVidia site (56.72) it shows only 32 MB both in the Advanced Display settings and in DXDIAG.  I have an "Twister" branded  GeForce4 MX440 with AGP 8X installed on my Intel branded D845GEBV2 motherboard. I wonder though that it used to display 128MB with the old drivers bundled , in both the above mentioned utilities (until a program Rscmpt.exe ran in background!)


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 12, 2004)

defenitely seems to be a driver related issue...and dude...I aint ever heard of the brand either! I have a GEFORCE MX 440 64MB myself....and I am getting it changed....Works fine with the latest nVidia drivers.....which OS are u using ???


----------



## hafees (Aug 13, 2004)

reinstall the old drivers & check.


----------



## madman123 (Aug 18, 2004)

try reinstalling the new drivers but first uninstall the old one...so the card is undetected


----------



## shrek_incredible (Aug 20, 2004)

*same f***** problem ...!!!*

hey,
i m also facing the same problem ... same brand same problem with diff mobo (intel 865) ... i checked out on the net and found this link : 

*www.guru3d.com/comments.php?category=1&id=673

although it states that there is no solution to the problem except for replacing the card ... as there is nothing mentioned on the official nvidia site ... !!! 

but i m still searching ... !! Keep me informed if u find something more ... !!!

regards,
shrek


----------



## demoninside (Aug 20, 2004)

just go for new drivers(first remove old one or configration of card dos`nt change)
than check out


----------



## shrek_incredible (Aug 20, 2004)

*re:*

hey,
i removed the old graphics driver... then it showed 128 MB ...!! So i removed the process RSCMPT.exe and later restarted to find 32 MB again ...!!! Installed new drivers 56.72 and same old problem ...it shows 32 MB AGP memory ...!!! No use ... i think i have been duped ...!!! 

neways thx for reply !! If u find some other solution then do let me knw ...!!

regards,
shrek


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey it happens with MX 440.
Most new nvidia drivers wont support it even if it supports other GF4 cards like Ti4200.
Checkout nvidia website nd look for the drivers.
U could see many drivers nd some of them are only for GFFX5*** cards ndsome for SLI.
U may have messed up the drivers.Just download the correct drivers nd install it.
This same once happened for my GF4 MX 440.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

hmmm...nvidia releases unified drivers which work 4 all their graphics cards...


```
Unified Driver Architecture (UDA)
Delivers rock-solid forward and backward compatibility with software drivers. Simplifies upgrading to a new NVIDIA product or driver because all NVIDIA products work with the same driver software. Includes full support for PCI Express and AGP.
```

*www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_71.84.html


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 24, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Hey it happens with MX 440.
> Most new nvidia drivers wont support it even if it supports other GF4 cards like Ti4200.
> Checkout nvidia website nd look for the drivers.
> U could see many drivers nd some of them are only for GFFX5*** cards ndsome for SLI.
> ...


Dude please do check what are you posting. nVidia drivers are unified. See the post by Nemesis. Posting something like this will confuse the user. Please be careful in the future.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 24, 2005)

Some older MX cards do sometimes have problems with newer unified drivers, especially if the driver was installed with a newer card before the old card is installed.

My test bed computer is based on an nForce 2 chipset motherboard with onboard GF4 MX video. It has no problem with the unified drivers, neither do the newer cards. Once the driver is installed, I can insert any recent nVidia card and they run just fine, including a Ti4200.

However, when I put in some older cards such as a GF2 MX400, GF4 MX440, they don't run correctly, have problems with settings and greatly slow down until an older driver is reinstalled. In some ways, they behave as if they're using the basic Windows VGA driver although the GPU is correctly identified in Device Manager.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 24, 2005)

OMG ! Guys read the post date b4 u post ! 

That too guys like neme, pimpom and rohit rofl !! 

@arvind: Stop bumping old topics mate !


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 24, 2005)

fugg this is a one year  old post

the person who posted this mite have completed doom3 on it and we are discussing driver issues lol


----------

